# Honey Jar Caps



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Okay, I am new at this, so please bear with the stupid question.

Can you/Should you reuse the caps on honey jars? I know you can't reuse canning jar lids, but those are a little different because they make a seal. What about honey jar caps? Plastic or metal.

(At this point I do not plan to sell, just give honey to friends.)


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

I reuse the ones with "rubber" seals but not the ones with cardboard, runem through the dish washer.


----------



## Hillside (Jul 12, 2004)

If they can be cleaned, you can reuse them. Honey doesn't require the same type of perfect seal that canned food does.


----------

